# Welcome Back To Me!



## Planet Jr (Jan 24, 2019)

I just rediscovered this forum after being away for a few years.  I have raised New Zealands for my family for 7 or 8 years and just this week decided to try something different.  I picked up a trio of Harlequins, a pair of Dutch and a pair of mixed English Spots.  I also just bred a Chinchilla doe to my New Zealand buck so I am anxious to see what I come up with in a few months.  Look forward to hanging out here too!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 24, 2019)

Welcome back!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 24, 2019)

Good to have you back Mark! LONG time away! There are a lot of really great Rabbitteers here now. Browse around again and you'll get to "meet" some of them. Make yourself at home.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 24, 2019)

Where did you find Harlequins? They seem to be a rare breed, but man are they pretty!!
Dutch are great rabbits. They are calm for their size and make amazing dams. I've gone Dutch crazy, so I'm probably a biased source. What varieties did you get?


----------



## Planet Jr (Jan 25, 2019)

Well I don't know much about varieties but I got a chocolate and white Dutch buck and doe.  They had siblings that were black and white also so I don't know what I will have in the end but I have always liked the looks of them.  I bought 2 English Spots to cross bread with the Dutch but took the word of the young lady that sold them to me that both were does.  Nope! One was a buck when I got it home.  The Harlequins were about and hour and half away in GA. The lady I got them from was into raising Angora rabbits for the fiber.  She had some papers on the Harlequins but I'm not sure how good they actually are.  The markings on the does aren't perfect and I think the buck is a Japanese/Magpie mix.  I'm not into all that anyway I just raise them for meat for my own table.

Anyways here a a few pictures of my set up.  I have 10 cages.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 25, 2019)

Welcome back!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 25, 2019)

Dang... that's an impressive rabbitry set up you have there. Nicely done!


----------



## Planet Jr (Jan 25, 2019)

Latestarter said:


> Dang... that's an impressive rabbitry set up you have there. Nicely done!



Thanks!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 25, 2019)

Right nice setup you have.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 25, 2019)

Dutch colors are fun. You could get a ton of colors from what you have. Do you happen to have papers for them? I bought steels, bred the, and got a couple blacks. So steel may be a possibility.


----------



## Planet Jr (Jan 25, 2019)

animalmom said:


> Right nice setup you have.


Thanks!


----------



## Planet Jr (Jan 25, 2019)

DutchBunny03 said:


> Dutch colors are fun. You could get a ton of colors from what you have. Do you happen to have papers for them? I bought steels, bred the, and got a couple blacks. So steel may be a possibility.


No papers on mine.  I'll learn as I go on the colors I guess.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 25, 2019)

Very nice CLEAN set up you have, ...congratulations  for taking pride in what you do and taking such nice care of your animals....your pictures put a smile on my face


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 25, 2019)

Planet Jr said:


> a chocolate and white Dutch buck and doe.



Chocolate is recessive, so if you breed two chocolates together, you'll get chocolate (though there are some unshowable possibilities like lilac and chocolate tort if the breeder wasn't careful about what they were breeding)



Planet Jr said:


> She had some papers on the Harlequins but I'm not sure how good they actually are. The markings on the does aren't perfect and I think the buck is a Japanese/Magpie mix.



Take it from someone who bred Harlequins for many, many years - perfect Harlequins_ never_ happen. Even grand champions are only "good enough to beat whatever else is at the show today."From what I can see, your animals stand as good a chance as any of producing something showable.


----------

